# What weight oil for 2002 passat 1.8t



## Dirk.britton (Aug 11, 2008)

Just like the title says what weight oil do i need for my passat. Its got 156k miles.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: What weight oil for 2002 passat 1.8t (Dirk.britton)*

The question isn't so much what weight, but what spec. You need oil that meets the VW 502.00 spec or better. The following is a list of the easiest to find oils (at least in my area) that meets that specification:
Castrol Syntec 0W-30 (should say "Made in Germany" on the label)
Castrol Syntec 5W-40
Mobil 1 0W-40
Valvoline SynPower 5W-40


----------



## Dirk.britton (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: What weight oil for 2002 passat 1.8t (shipo)*

Where would i find the spec out at in my car?? Sorry im kinda new to vw's lol. And thats going to be full synthetic im assuming.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: What weight oil for 2002 passat 1.8t (Dirk.britton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dirk.britton* »_Where would i find the spec out at in my car?? Sorry im kinda new to vw's lol. And thats going to be full synthetic im assuming.

Hmmm, it depends upon what you call a "Full Synthetic". The fact is that both Group III hydrocracked crude based oils _and_ Group IV PAO based oils have gained the 502.00 approval.
A good place to start is here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3853721


----------



## Dirk.britton (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: What weight oil for 2002 passat 1.8t (shipo)*

ok, where would i find out the spec of my car?


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: What weight oil for 2002 passat 1.8t (Dirk.britton)*

As I wrote previously, VW requires at least 502.00 oil to be used in your car. If that doesn't answer your question, then please ask it a different way so that I can better understand.


----------



## Dirk.britton (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: What weight oil for 2002 passat 1.8t (shipo)*

no it does now thank you, i read the owners manual lol, says 5-40 or 5-30 so im thinking 5-30 full synthetic.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: What weight oil for 2002 passat 1.8t (Dirk.britton)*

Please be advised that VW has issued an updated oil specification since your manual was published. First and foremost, you need to follow the VW 502.00 oil specification, then you can pick the grade of oil you want to run.
The following 502.00 oils are the easiest to find here in New England:
Castrol Syntec 5W-40 (Group III based oil)
Castrol Syntec 0W-30 (Group IV based oil made in Germany)
Mobil 1 0W-40 (Group IV based oil)
Valvoline SynPower (Group III based oil)
Not that this should be your sole criteria, but I've been using Mobil 1 0W-40 for a number of years now and my Used Oil Analysis (UOA) reports always come back showing that this is a very robust oil that delivers stellar wear numbers.


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: What weight oil for 2002 passat 1.8t (Dirk.britton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dirk.britton* »_no it does now thank you, i read the owners manual lol, says 5-40 or 5-30 so im thinking 5-30 full synthetic.

There was an updated oil spec issued around 2004 where VW basically said "use VW 502.00 rated oils in VW gasoline engines". They used to have a PDF of the brochure on the web site, but it is no longer there.
They also mailed notices to known registered owners at the time, but if you moved since buying the car new, or bought the car used and did not let VWoA know your name, address, and VIN, they would not have been able to send it to you.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

link to oil list, right click & download
Also keep in mind, your 1.8T, as a result of the sludge fiasco, also requires the larger oil filter, 681 155 613 or equivalent (in addition to using the approved VW502.00 specification oil, linked above)


----------

